# Does God look down on cocky/overconfident people?



## isawstars (May 14, 2006)

in middle school and high school I hardly had any self-esteem or confidence in myself... but now that I'm in college I've been receiving so many compliments, I get many people's attention (especially from the opposite sex) and I've recently realized that I've gotten a bit cocky.  Sometimes I'll talk to friends and be like "I like him, but I can do so much better..." or I'll think about how well I'm doing in school, and great oppertunities that are constantly thrown my way...and I'll have pity for my other friends who haven't advanced like I have.

I don't mean to act like I'm elite but I feel like after all the stress and many things I faced in highschool, I deserve to be where I am...  I've gone to Christian school for one year and I'm still not completely knowledgeable about the Bible, but I feel like God doesn't like that.  

What is your opinion?


----------



## star (May 14, 2006)

God does resist the proud. It it healthy to have confidence but cockiness will always hurt other people. Just think about how you felt in High school when your self-esteem was low. Someone hurting your feelings would have devasted you so today just remember what it felt like to not feel good about yourself and keep that humbly spirit to help others who may be where you use to be. Having confidence does not mean hurting others or being better than others this can lead to false pride and pride goes before a fall.  I am not saying you are hurting people but confidence *not* mix the spirit of humiltiy will not get you far but isloated from others. Wanting to have the best for yourself like a boyfriend is not a problem but it is attitude on why you want something better to glorify *God or yourself. *

Lastly, many are not where they are in life like school etc. because maybe they have low self-esteem and when they were young people say negative things and now that they are older it still haunts them. Encourage others to do good as you are and lend a hand to help if possible. YOur spirit of humilty to love and serve others will take further in life then any school, job or mate. Love people and treat them the way you want to be treated and *God will bless your socks off.*


----------



## Isis (May 17, 2006)

One of the many spiritual lessons I read and learned from the Bible is about pride and humility. A healthy self-esteem is very important to have during life and helps us become the best person we can possibly be in life.  It's good to be proud of our accomplishments in life and of ourselves, part of what self-love is about and that's very important.

Personally, I feel deserving of all the wonderful things I've experienced so far in my life AND I express gratitude every chance I get for all I have received.

There is a negative definition of pride also which the Bible warns about.  Being arrogant and cocky makes us forget what our purpose is and think we are "better than" others, which we are not.  This arrogance also causes us to make major mistakes in life and attract other cocky, arrogant people.

I don't believe God "looks down" on anyone - that would be a negative, human characteristic.  A loving God, which I believe in, would love us regardless of our errors and would always be there for us when we ask for help.


----------



## isawstars (May 17, 2006)

Thank you for the responses, ladies!  They are very helpful!


----------



## Poohbear (May 18, 2006)

When the Bible mentions confidence, it refers to having confidence in the Lord.  If your confidence or self-esteem is in the Lord, then don't worry.  If your confidence is too much into yourself where you forget about the power of God, where you do not acknowledge where the source of your confidence is coming from, and where you do not consider other people, then your overconfidence can be a problem.  If you are too much into yourself, you can become prideful and even selfish.

*Some Bible verses about pride:

Proverbs 8:13
To fear the LORD is to hate evil; I hate pride and arrogance, evil behavior and perverse speech.

Proverbs 11:2
When pride comes, then comes disgrace, but with humility comes wisdom.


Proverbs 13:10
Pride only breeds quarrels, but wisdom is found in those who take advice.

Proverbs 16:18
Pride goes before destruction, a haughty spirit before a fall.



*Some Bible verses about attitudes:

Philippians 2:4-6
4Each of you should look not only to your own interests, but also to the interests of others. 
 5Your attitude should be the same as that of Christ Jesus: 
 6Who, being in very nature God, did not consider equality with God something to be grasped

Hebrews 4:12
For the word of God is living and active. Sharper than any double-edged sword, it penetrates even to dividing soul and spirit, joints and marrow; it judges the thoughts and attitudes of the heart.

1 Peter 4:1
[ _Living for God _] Therefore, since Christ suffered in his body, arm yourselves also with the same attitude, because he who has suffered in his body is done with sin.


----------



## hallcust (May 19, 2006)

I totally agree Poohbear. Well said!!


----------



## cocoberry10 (May 23, 2006)

Kristenxdollface:

I won't post bible verses, since Poohbear already did that (although if I think of any later, I will add).  In my opinion, there is no way to be "overconfident," especially if that confidence is in the Lord.  You should always feel blessed by the gifts, talents and blessings that the Lord bestows upon you, and celebrate them.  I believe the failure to celebrate God's blessings and grace is a slap in the face to the Lord (I struggled with this for a while, so I understand).  Therefore, you are deserving of God's blessings because God is so loving and wonderful.

However, if you have become cocky, that may be another story.  You mentioned not being confident in yourself in high school and having low self-esteem.  I would warn you to be weary of believing that your newfound cockiness is true confidence.  True confidence (in my opinion) is not cockiness, and frankly I have always believed that cockiness and low self-esteem/insecurity are two sides of the same coin.  It's like love and sex.  Sex may look like love, but sex without love is not love; whereas love can involve sex (I hope this makes sense, I haven't actually had sex yet, but I digress).

Likewise, cocky people appear confident to many, but IMO they are really only masking a deep-seated insecurity within.  It appears that you have become cocky, and that your confidence comes from external things (i.e. attention from men and others, compliments) and not from the Lord.  While these things can boost self-esteem, true esteem should not be born from these things.  Compliments, etc. are like icing on the cake, but not the cake itself.  Do you see where I'm going with this?  I hope so.  You may want to pray about it and ask for God's guidance in how to deal with this.  If you are not truly confident within, eventually it will show.  You will begin to make decisions based on what others think (i.e. "I can do better--not because this guy isn't good, or even good looking, but b/c others may not approve"  that's not necessarily a good thing) and not on what you should do.  IMO this can have disastrous results.  People choose careers they hate, mates they aren't compatible with, live in houses they can't afford, etc. all b/c they don't have the confidence to make their own decisions.  I know that's probably a lot more extreme than your situation, but I think it's worth looking into.  Sorry for the long post, and pm me if you want to discuss further!


----------

